

What Great Managers Do – HBR - mgh2
http://www.dediced.com/links/what_great_managers_do_hbr

======
asdafa
Direct link: [https://hbr.org/2005/03/what-great-managers-
do](https://hbr.org/2005/03/what-great-managers-do)

